# MacMessager ou MSN Messager?



## MacVincent (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour, tout est dit dans le titre (qui est pourtant court).

Pour Mac OS 9, deux logiciels existent, lequel faut-il prendre?

Merci. Vincent.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2006)

AIM


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

j'ai cru que c'était moi qui posait la question!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2006)

Mais qui es-tu ?


----------



## grig (16 Février 2006)

tu installes et démarre les deux, tu passe sur finder, menu pomme "a propos de votre ordinateur" et tu gardes celui qui prend le moins de RAM. A ta place, je garderais tout de même MacMessenger qui n'est pas Microsoft, Je ne connais rien à la sécurité, mais j'ai peur que MSN n'héberge un espion, je sais, c'est de la parano, mais je connais bien le monde PC et je sais ce qu'on peut faire avec ce genre d'appli.
grig


----------



## MacVincent (16 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> AIM


J'ai failli le proposer, mais il y a peu de monde qui l'utilise, et ce n'est pas compatible avec MSN.



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui es-tu ?


Luc, je suis ton père.

Je test.


----------



## valoriel (17 Février 2006)

MacVincent a dit:
			
		

> Luc, je suis ton père.


moi c'est valo...


----------



## Pizouit (17 Mars 2006)

si,  mac messenger est compatible avec msn, 
et msn pour mac ne fonctionne qu'avec OS 9.2.2
donc...


----------



## hey ! (17 Mars 2006)

Je viens de télécharger mac messenger(car je suis sur msn normalement) et aux premiers abords cette version à l'air beaucoup mieux que celle de msn...mais j'ai déjà eu en très peu de temps 2-3 plantages qui m'ont obligé de redémarrer Peut-être que j'ai telecharger une version trop récente?(la dernière en date).Sinon je te conseille ce logiciel qui est beaucoup mieux (en + ce n'est pas microsoft:love: )

Dimi

P.S.: Au cas où quelqu'un voudrait répondre à ma question je suis sous OS9.2.Voili voilou...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2006)

Si c'est ça la question, la réponse est MacMessenger 3.5.4 est compatible : à partir de Mac OS9.


----------



## hey ! (17 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ça la question, la réponse est MacMessenger 3.5.4 est compatible : à partir de Mac OS9.




Merci et effectivement c'est bien cette version que je possède et malheureusement elle plante souvent...ça m'embete vraiment puisque je la trouve vraiment mieux que msn.

Peut-être qu'une version antérieur serait la solution???


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mars 2006)

Restes sur msn


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2006)

le logo de mac messenger est sympa , comment ça marche ?
(j'utilise msn messenger mais je veux bien changer)
j'ai essayé de le lencer mais j'ai eu un message d'erreur 
qu'est-ce qu'un compte passport network ?
(je suis sous os 10.4.5)


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

C'est un compte msn --> hotmail.com , passport.com , msn.com


----------



## whiplash (18 Mars 2006)

salut moi je dirais macmessenger même s'il plante quelques fois.  Mais j'ai entendu parler de amsn et de adium quelqu'un les a testés?


----------



## hey ! (18 Mars 2006)

whiplash a dit:
			
		

> salut moi je dirais macmessenger même s'il plante quelques fois.  Mais j'ai entendu parler de amsn et de adium quelqu'un les a testés?



J'ai un copain qui possède amsn mais je crois qu'il n'existe que pour PC.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

whiplash a dit:
			
		

> salut moi je dirais macmessenger même s'il plante quelques fois.  Mais j'ai entendu parler de amsn et de adium quelqu'un les a testés?




Amsn marche pour mac aussi . Pas mal mais interface graphique moche pour ma part :rose:


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est un compte msn --> hotmail.com , passport.com , msn.com


Bah ça marche pas chez moi !
j'ai un compte msn.com, quand je le lance su macmessenger il dit "connecting" et rien ne se passe ...

j'ai ensuite un message d'erreur :


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Firewall toussa ?


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Firewall toussa ?



firewall désactivé,
mais peut-être le mode routeur de la freebox ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> firewall désactivé,
> mais peut-être le mode routeur de la freebox ?




Ouais désactive le et vois après sinon prend Msn


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ouais désactive le et vois après sinon prend Msn


j'ai déjà msn, qui fonctionne parfaitement ! c'était juste pour avoir le ptit bonhomme macmessenger dans le dock:rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà msn, qui fonctionne parfaitement ! c'était juste pour avoir le ptit bonhomme macmessenger dans le dock:rose:



Changes l'icone de Msn du dock , c simple  . Tu vas dans Lire les  informations pour l'icone de Mac Messenger puis tu le copies et tu le colles a la place de l'icône de Msn


----------



## wolverine (18 Mars 2006)

amsn fonctionne tres bien et tu peux faire de la visio avec ceux qui sont sous msn pc , apres question look il y a mieux c'est sur !!


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Changes l'icone de Msn du dock , c simple  . Tu vas dans Lire les  informations pour l'icone de Mac Messenger puis tu le copies et tu le colles a la place de l'icône de Msn



Mince ! j'ai fait ça pour pleins de dossiers et d'applications et là j'y ai même pas pensé ! 
merci du conseil, j'aurais dû avoir l'idée !


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

De rien


----------



## Pizouit (18 Mars 2006)

hey ! a dit:
			
		

> Merci et effectivement c'est bien cette version que je possède et malheureusement elle plante souvent...ça m'embete vraiment puisque je la trouve vraiment mieux que msn.
> 
> Peut-être qu'une version antérieur serait la solution???


et si tu rajoutais de la mémoire?


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

La mémoire ne fait rien


----------



## cham (19 Mars 2006)

Vous pouvez essayer les versions en ligne : 
http://webmessenger.msn.com/
http://www.meebo.com/

A+


----------



## whiplash (21 Mars 2006)

il y a t il un des 2 qui prend la web cam en charge? ou je dois en trouver un autre?

cya


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

Non aucun


----------

